
RSS Hits the Big Time - twampss
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rssstimulus
======
CalmQuiet
Maybe if all possible government departments (and regulated financial
institutions, too?) were required to keep such an open flow of vital
information we would be less stapped for effective oversight - and have fewer
B. Madoffs -- or fewer that got as far as he did.

